# Emblem Color for Taupe Gray Metallic?



## allisonr (Jun 23, 2014)

I have been throwing around the idea of changing the color of the Chevy Emblems on my Taupe Gray Metallic Cruze. Know anybody who has done this and what color they chose? The only colors I have seen so far that I like with emblem swaps is on the black or white cruzes. I haven't seen anything on the Taupe Grays. I love the color of my cruze and would love to play around with the Chevy emblem a little, but it looks like I might be sticking with the regular gold..
Thanks for your suggestions!:redface:


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Mine are untouched. I just wanted to say "Hi" the the first other Taupe Grey Metallic I have seen here. I am starting to play around with some black plasti dip, But I not sure with emblems. Post some pics if you do.

Adam


----------



## allisonr (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Adam, Thanks for the response! I didn't know TGM was so rare here! haha, and I think we have the same car, same year, LT and same interior, just a few tweaks on your end, mine is more stock  I'll keep you posted though, but I think I'll just keep the regular emblems unless I find something I can't live without! haha


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are mine the color match better three years ago when I first got them. It's fading now so I'm going with Black to match the rims.


----------



## allisonr (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice, Thanks for the pics! At first I didn't think the black would look good, but seeing the pics of your car, I actually really like it! thanks for sharing!


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

allisonr said:


> Nice, Thanks for the pics! At first I didn't think the black would look good, but seeing the pics of your car, I actually really like it! thanks for sharing!


They are not black yet maybe this weekend


----------



## allisonr (Jun 23, 2014)

Whoops, sorry about that, the pics make it look black, especially the second one, the second looks more gray.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I used Taupe Grey Metallic on mine.
If you want to Dip them, the Anthracite Grey Metallic is pretty close.


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Dragonsys said:


> I used Taupe Grey Metallic on mine.
> If you want to Dip them, the Anthracite Grey Metallic is pretty close.


What brand of is the taupe grey metallic


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I just did mine in 3M Carbon Fiber vinyl.


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Carbon Fiber prob wouldnt look bad! It looks black for the most part though.


----------

